# Learn driving tips from BMW Pro Matt Mullins



## Jerry1der (Feb 24, 2014)

*Ed*

Picked up 435i convertible on June 16, drove it enthusiastically until June 29. Turned in at Munich airport. Anxiously await arrival in mid-August.


----------

